# Random Color Question



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Why is it, when you breed red w/ red you get red pups, blue w/ blue you get all blue pups or fawn w/ fawn - brindle w/ brindle, etc... Unless I'm mistaken but I've never seen blue pups with a few reds in the mix vice-versa, etcetera 


But when your breed black lab w/ black lab you get a mix of chocolate, black & yellow?

Just a random thought


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm guessin the lab carries all those colors .. my cousins apbt got hit up by a lab because he's an irresponsible @#$%.. but the litter was black, chocolate and fawn


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The formula described in the original post is not 100% accurate. With APBTs, you will get a mix of colors in a litter reflecting what is in the pedigree (and other genetic factors which are more complex than I can normally grasp).

One truth is that rednose x rednose will throw rednose, although within that limitation you can get different shades and markings.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> The formula described in the original post is not 100% accurate. With APBTs, you will get a mix of colors in a litter reflecting what is in the pedigree (and other genetic factors which are more complex than I can normally grasp).
> 
> One truth is that rednose x rednose will throw rednose, although within that limitation you can get different shades and markings.


Thank you for your input,
If it's purebred, when you say different shades & markings, you mean different red shades? Or can blacks & blues be in the mix?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia's litter was a mix. Both his parents are black and there was a few blues, blacks, chocolate, and fawn colored pups.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> The formula described in the original post is not 100% accurate. With APBTs, you will get a mix of colors in a litter reflecting what is in the pedigree (and other genetic factors which are more complex than I can normally grasp).
> 
> One truth is that rednose x rednose will throw rednose, although within that limitation you can get different shades and markings.


Where the confusion lies with me is my dogs parents were both blues, his litter mates were all blues given some markings varied.

Basically you're saying the reason litter mates can vary in color & markings is based on their history lineage? It's interesting to me & that's what I was curious about


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It is due to genetics. Genetics can be quite complicated. 
When it comes down to it to put it more simply, some colors are more dominant and others are recessive. 
It all depends on how the genes align. 
Not ever pup in a litter is getting the exact same genes. Thus, attributes like color vary.

if you do a search of the forum and a Google search too you'll come up with some interesting sites on color genetics.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> It is due to genetics. Genetics can be quite complicated.
> When it comes down to it to put it more simply, some colors are more dominant and others are recessive.
> It all depends on how the genes align.
> Not ever pup in a litter is getting the exact same genes. Thus, attributes like color vary.
> ...


Cool thanks, their unique markings are basically the same thing as a thumb print - I guess you could say in blunter terms, that I get.

What I find intriguing on this particular breed unlike any other is their dominant & recessive uniqueness.


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

i bred a red with a red and i ended up getting brindle, blue, tan, and stipped.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mudgirlswearcamo said:


> and stipped.


???? What color or marking is stipped????


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Both of Mailes parents were blue and shes blue fawn. It depends on the lineage. The parents arent the only ones who...contribute...you have to look at the whole line.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I have my friends responsiblity that im takin over and she is a red/red nose that was bred to a blue male and she produced blacks, blues, chocolates, and patched...


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

My male is a lilac/red nose male red or fawn coat depending on the light but both parents were blue but mom had a black nose. Blue brindle coat but black nose and dad was solid blue blue nose so it can be random the best way to understand is by reading up on genetics in our dogs right now I'm trying to find a copy of the Inheritance of coat colour in dogs. Great book full of information.


----------

